# Life below 150: Oriskany escalator exterior



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Max Depth: 180'

This is the same dive from two perspectives with two types of cameras. The first half is my video taken with a Tachyon Micro camera. The second half was taken by my friend Robert with a GoPro Hero. The walkway was stirred up because I had just untangled an anchor.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Watch out for fishing lines..! That's the main thing I used my knife for..

Very cool to see.

Thank You


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Was that a shearwater predator in the second video? If so, how does he like it. I was thinking of getting 2 for trimix. 

Your light looks like it could cause retinal damage from 500 yards lol.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## jamesw21 (Feb 26, 2011)

That is some light. Which light is that?


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome video!!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

SaltAddict said:


> Was that a shearwater predator in the second video? If so, how does he like it. I was thinking of getting 2 for trimix.


I think Robert had on a Liquivision Xeo. He loves it. I'm thinking about getting the X1.



SaltAddict said:


> Your light looks like it could cause retinal damage from 500 yards lol.


True dat!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

jamesw21 said:


> That is some light. Which light is that?


WiseDive Canister 5000. More info here: http://www.wisedive.com/wisedive_products_canister_divetorch.htm


----------



## wellshoot! (Jan 26, 2009)

I always keep a pair of SS shears on my upper body I can get to for fishing lines. I've been lucky and not got wrapped up, but the shears came in handy for freeing fish and eels a few times...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

wellshoot! said:


> I always keep a pair of SS shears on my upper body I can get to for fishing lines. I've been lucky and not got wrapped up, but the shears came in handy for freeing fish and eels a few times...


 
Me too.


----------

